# Review Of Tex Shooter's Pouch



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

Tex already has the best flatbands in my opinion and now he has produced a great pouch to go with his bands. The leather is expertly cut and the pouches I recieved were cut to 15/16 inch wide and 2-3/4 inches long which works well for me. No problem shooting 5/8 marbles 3/8 and 1/2 inch steel and rather large rocks as you see in this video. Tex is very good to deal with.


----------



## mckee (Oct 28, 2010)

Good review darrel


----------



## shot in the foot (Jan 3, 2010)

Couldnt get a better review than that for a set of bands and pouch, didnt even need a slingshot frame, jeff


----------



## A+ Slingshots (Jan 22, 2010)

Darrel...YOU ARE A NINJA!!! A skill and talent rarely seen!!! I believe I could try all day and not do what I just watched you do!!! Really Enjoyed seeing that!


----------



## Tex-Shooter (Dec 17, 2009)

Many thanks’ again Darrell for the wonderful review! I have been die-cutting my pouches since February. I had a problem with my leather for a short period of time that has now been resolved. I still have some leather like Darrell used in the video to use up. It is good leather, but I will be changing to a smother top grain in the near future. I try to up grade and test my product constantly. From now on the new EC and Light band assemblies will have a single magnum band on each side (5/8 x 78 x10 1/2 inches before tying). I believe that everybody will like these sets. The only difference between the EC assemblies and the light assemblies is the pouch. The EC assemblies have a die-cut flat pouch and the Light assemblies have a die-cut formed pouch. -- Tex-Shooter


----------



## e~shot (Jun 3, 2010)

Good review


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

e~shot said:


> Good review


Thanks E-Shot.


----------



## mr.joel (Dec 21, 2009)

Dgui, trying to PM you, but your box is full....


----------



## dgui (Jan 12, 2010)

mr.joel said:


> Dgui, trying to PM you, but your box is full....


I will try to clear it up if I can figure how to do that.


----------



## Dayhiker (Mar 13, 2010)

I'm sayin' to myself, "what fork is he using?" Then at the end I realize he's only shootin' the bands! . . . One of those things that make you go _Hmph!_


----------

